# Fur



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone know what people are paying for coyotes (in carcass)??
Any buyers in SE ND?


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

up to 25 in ne sd...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Youd be doing pretty good to get $25 average on SE ND carcass dogs. Pretty crappy quality in SE part of the state. $15 average would be more realistic, looking at maybe a $35 average stretched and dried.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

"up to" don't mean squat!!. walk in the door with 10 and see what the "average" is :wink:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol up to. I can hear it now.

"Yeah I would pay you $25.00 each but it looks like you used a howitzer to kill these but I will give you... and I am being generous with this mind you $10.00 each."

That would be with coyotes that are perfect and only a very small entrance hole.

The Drummer for Def Leppard's only got one arm. Chuck Norris needed a back scratcher.


----------

